# is this Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'



## hank5010 (Jan 15, 2008)

help me~ is this Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Looks like Limnophila aromatica to me.
Pogostemon stellatus is another possibility.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Limnophila aromatica_ for sure.


----------



## hank5010 (Jan 15, 2008)

but why their leaf can not become to red


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## hank5010 (Jan 15, 2008)

i saw the plant finder's picture which whole plants is red 
why my plants is only red on top


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Light intensity is the biggest thing; you may just not have enough to make it red. It might also need more iron. It's the environment in which it's grown.


----------



## hank5010 (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you


----------

